# Pippin born yesterday!



## petentialpete

So excited to get a call from the breeder I have chosen to say Scruffy the apricot cavapoo had six puppies yesterday and all are doing well. Dad is a chocolate Cockapoo and all pups, strangely, are black or black and tan! Can't wait to visit. Have had a great weekend beginning to puupy proof the house and garden and have had great fun buying bit and piecesfor our Pippin pup.

Has anyone come across or own this mix as intrigued to see how they will look. Also want to know if anyone has tried crossing a doodle with a cockapoo as my wife rather fancied telling people the dog was a cockadoodlepoo.


----------



## fairlie

Congratulations on the birth of Pippin.

There are a few black and tan dogs who post here (well their "parents" do). You will not find a smarter, more joyful, devoted dog anywhere I promise you. As for the blacks, well they speak for themselves, there are plenty on here, each one as fabulous as can possibly be.


----------



## Marzi

I have a cockapoo and a cavapoodliepoo. They are both delightful, wonderful dogs, I'd hate to have to choose between them, so a combination would be perfect!
Kiki is slightly lighter in build with a smaller head and ears while Dot has long cocker ears and a chunkier body.
Character wise they are both friendly happy dogs, Kiki is very intelligent and a bit more neurotic. Dot is not as bright, but she is also more straightforward and therefore easier to train.
And they are both black, perfect.
Can't wait to see pictures of Pipping.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Awwww lovely - not much longer to wait then 

We have tons of poodle crosses in puppy class and had one which was described by the owner as a "double doodle" which I think was a cockapoo cross labradoodle - all lovely dogs and varying whatever their cross


----------



## Lindor

Can't wait to see pictures of Pippin. I love the name.


----------

